# Wie warm darf die Northbridge werden ?



## Lumen (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo Form,
mein schon etwas in die Jahre gekommener PC ist recht laut wie ich finde, als Übeltäter habe ich den NB-Lüfter meines DFI UT nF4U-D nF4-Ultra         (siehe Anhang)
Die Frage ist nun wie warm darf die NB werden ohne schaden zunehmen denn dann könnte ich im Bios einfach die Temperatur höher stellen und dann müsste der Lüfter ja langsamer drehen... so dachte ich mir das

Es sollte schon eine kostenlose Lösung sein weil ich dann PC in ca.2Wochen verkaufen werde.


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Juni 2009)

Mehr als 60°C sollte im Dauerbetrieb nicht vorkommen. Ein Bekannter hatte bei seinen Asus nForce 4 Board auch den nervigen Lüfter abgezogen und der Chipsatz war bei 70-80°C. Nach 2 Jahren hat er das Board dann funktional verkauft. Ich würde nicht dazu raten. Es gibt von Zalman einen passiven Northbrigde Kühler für ~5€, der drüfte ausreichen sein.


----------



## The Ian (29. Juni 2009)

was nur 60°C ?? 
bei mir ist die northbridge der kühler (passiv) alleine 82°C warm und das auch noch im 24/7 dauerbetrieb...kann das zu instabilität führen??
lange bleibt das zwar nicht mehr so, da dann eine wakü drauf kommt aber ist trotzdem ganz schön heiß...
die southbridge wird bei mir (der kühler auch passiv) aber auch schon 74°C heiß
stört das oder wirkt sich das iwie negativ aus?


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Juni 2009)

Hatte mir auch mal Gedanken gemacht, ob meine NB mit 45° zu warm wäre. Beim googeln, habe ich dann Beiträge gesehen, da haben die NB´s bei manchen Usern bis 90° erreicht, ohne dass es (angeblich) zu irgendwelchen Problemen geführt hat.
Die NB soll das wohl aushalten...bei einem Beitrag wurde gesagt, dass das Material der NB (Silicium) erst ab 140° hinüber ist.
Naja, mag vielleicht sein, oder auch nicht...selbst 90° wären meinem persönlichen empfinden nach zu heiß und ich würde nach einer alternativen Kühlung meiner NB suchen. Auswahl hat man ja.


----------



## Memphis11 (29. Juni 2009)

also ein P35 board mit solchen temps find ich jetzt schon zu hoch auf dauer, eigentlich werden nur Nvida boards so heiß


----------



## Equilibrium (29. Juni 2009)

also mein Chipsatz 790i ultra @Wakü wird bei den jetzigen aussentemperaturen auch 50°C warm 

alles über 60°C find ich persönlich auch etwas hoch aber aushalten tun sie es schon. Bei 110°C schaltet sich das Board dann eh automatisch ab.


----------



## Lumen (29. Juni 2009)

Also meint ihr ich kann im Bios mal bis auf 80Grad einstellen ohne das das Board gleich Schrott ist ?


----------



## rabit (29. Juni 2009)

Also bis 60 Grad finde ich ok 80 wären für mich pers zu viel.
Wenns wärmer wird würde ich einen 40mm Lüfter drauf setzen und mit nidrieger Geschw. laufen lassen.
Mein Bord schaltet ab wenns über 60 Grad wird (NB)


----------



## Lumen (29. Juni 2009)

Wie gesagt ich werde den PC in 2Wochen an einen Kumpel für 150€ verkaufen
und dachte ich könnt ihn einfach (kostenlos) etwas leise abgeben aber wenn nicht klappt dann halt nicht 


> Es gibt von Zalman einen passiven Northbrigde Kühler für ~5€, der drüfte ausreichen sein.


klar wäre ne Lösung und die 5€ machen mich nicht arm aber:  "_Murphys Gesetz" _genau dabei geht etwas zu Bruch


----------



## KempA (29. Juni 2009)

wo kann ich eig die temps meine northbridge ablesen?


----------



## Equilibrium (29. Juni 2009)

im Bios oder unter Everest


----------



## CheGuarana (29. Juni 2009)

Lumen, also ich glaube das müsste gehen.
Leider habe ich keine gleiche NB geschweige denn ein solches Board, allerdings wird meine NB (790X-DS4) in Dauerbetrieb 92°C warm.

So läuft und läuft und läuft der Rechner nun schon seit 9 Monaten.


----------



## Lumen (29. Juni 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Lumen, also ich glaube das müsste gehen.
> Leider habe ich keine gleiche NB geschweige denn ein solches Board, allerdings wird meine NB (790X-DS4) in Dauerbetrieb 92°C warm.
> 
> So läuft und läuft und läuft der Rechner nun schon seit 9 Monaten.



also ganz ohne Lüfter ?


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Juni 2009)

Ach der nForce 4 hält schon was aus.
Ich hab auch nen nF 4 auf nem AM2 Brett und der wird im Betrieb immer so um die 80° heiß. Ob das jetzt an dem unterdimensionierten Kühler von ASUS liegt oder nicht ist ne andere Sache.
Die nForce Chips sind eben kleine Heizkraftwerke^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juni 2009)

Chipsätze halten von der Temperatur etwa das gleiche aus wie Grafikkarten.
Ist nur meist nicht notwendig.


----------



## Lumen (29. Juni 2009)

Ich habe jetzt im Bios mal auf 75Grad einstellt also die Temperatur wann der Lüfter mit Maximum laufen soll, mehr lässt das Bios nicht zu, jedoch die Temperatur und Drehzahl bleiben gleich.....

Ich lass die Kiste mal über Nacht laufen... mal sehen ob sich da noch was tut


----------



## Lumen (30. Juni 2009)

recell schrieb:


> wo kann ich eig die temps meine northbridge ablesen?


Im Bios oder mit verschiedenen Tool`s



> Ich habe jetzt im Bios mal auf 75Grad einstellt also die Temperatur wann der Lüfter mit Maximum laufen soll, mehr lässt das Bios nicht zu, jedoch die Temperatur und Drehzahl bleiben gleich.....
> 
> Ich lass die Kiste mal über Nacht laufen... mal sehen ob sich da noch was tut


Alles unverändert hat jemand noch ne Idee ? 
Ach ja die 5500Umdrehungen sind nicht das Maximum, wie ich festgestellt habe, es geht noch höher. Bis auf 7500 Umdrehungen.


----------



## der_flamur (30. Juni 2009)

Also der nF560SLI schafft auch schon gerne im Idle gerne 60-72°C...
Mal schauen wie es beim 780a Chipsatz aussieht...



> Alles unverändert hat jemand noch ne Idee ?
> Ach ja die 5500Umdrehungen sind nicht das Maximum, wie ich festgestellt habe, es geht noch höher. Bis auf 7500 Umdrehungen.



Schau mal nach, ob der Kühler richtig sitzt.


----------



## -NTB- (30. Juni 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> Also der nF560SLI schafft auch schon gerne im Idle gerne 60-72°C...
> Mal schauen wie es beim 780a Chipsatz aussieht...
> 
> 
> ...




Er wird richtig sitzem, darunter ist wahrsschinlich ein päd oder ganz billige wl-paste!!

http://img.tomshardware.com/de/2005...rce4-ultra-dfi-lp-ut-nf4-ultra-d-boardbig.jpg

Sollte es sich um so einen Kühler handeln, ists kein wunder; der bringt mehr Lärm als Kühlleistung.

Würde den gegen einen von zalman und co. austauschen, evt. nen kleinen 40mm quirl (gedrosselt) draufhauen...


----------

